

Aphantasia: A Life Without Mental Images - DanBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-34039054

======
zardo
So... when other people imagine things, they actually perceive images?

------
TheLoneWolfling
Wait. People actually visualize faces / etc?

